# تعالي قول رايك الكلام دة صح ولا غلط



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
اصحابي عاوزين نتكلم في موضوع مهم ولة تاثير رهيب في حياتنا وابديتنا
ازاي انت بتعترف
اية رايك في الناس اللي بتروح وتقعد مع ابونا وتفضل تحكي في حكايات
الاعتراف مش كدة ابدا
الاعتراف لازم يسبقة جلسة مع نفسك ومحاسبتها وندم علي الخطايا وتقديم توبة لربنا من القلب بنية صادقة انك مش هتكرر الخطا دة تاني​*
*حد تاني بيقعد مع ابونا ويفضل يرمي اللوم علي اطراف تانية ويعلق عليهم الاخطاء ويبرر نفسة 
بردو اكيد دة اعتراف خطا ​**الاعتراف من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة وسر مهم جدا 

يعني مينفعش ابدا حد يقول انا مش هقعد مع كاهن وانا مني لربنا ومش محتاج وسيط
السماء والارض تزولان ولكن حرف واحد من كلام اللة لا يزول
والاعتراف مذكور في الكتاب المقدس انة لازم الكاهن بعد الاعتراف يعطينا الحل 
لانة ربنا هو اللي قال للكهنة من احللتموة يكون محالل ومن امسكتموة يكون ممسكا​*
*فية نقطة مهمة قوي جاية علي بالي 
انا وانت لو اخطئنا في حد مكانتة عالية او حتي صديق او زميل عادي بنتأسف ونقدم الاعتزار 
فما بالك بالالة اللي خالقنا لابد يا اصحابي من روح الانسحاق لربنا حتي يكون اعتراف وتوبة مقبولة ​*
*كمان فية ناس بتروح الاديرة علشان تعترف علي يد راهب ويقول مهو مش هيشوفني تاني الراهب دة كبير جدا لانة ممكن تعثر الراهب دة وتلوث مسامعة باللي هتقولة وهو بعد عن العالم وكفاية علية محاربات الشيطان لية
غير كدة والاهم انك لازم تحث بشعور الاحراج دة من الكاهن اللي في كنيستك وانت بتعترف والاحساس دة هيساعدك انك تفكر كذا مرة قبل ما تكرر نفس الخطا ​*
*ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم اننا نتوب توبة صادقة ونعترف اعتراف ناجح ونسلك في طريق ابديتنا حتي تاتي الساعة ونسمع صوتة المملوء فرح تعالوا يا مباركي ابي 

سامحوني طولت عليكم
بقلمي 
اختكم راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 يونيو 2010)

كلامك صح اختى 

موضعك جميل جداااااااااا مرسي ليكى 
يسوع يحافظ عليكى


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل و مهم يا راجعة
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## youhnna (4 يونيو 2010)

*كلامك كله صح راجعة

سر الاعتراف خطير جدا والمفروض نمارسه بعدم استهانه

اعتراف تسبقه توبة حقيقيه والاعتراف يكون من اجل الحل وسماع الارشاد من الكاهن

الاعتراف كما لقوم عادة دة امر مش كويس انى اكرر الغلط واكرر الاعتراف

الاعتراف لبنيان النفس وليس فقط من اجل التقرب للاسرار المقدسة

شكراااااااا راجعة لموضوعك القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

*بامانه انا لليوم معترفتش ولا مره اعتراف شخصي *

*يعني اني اقول خطاياي للقسيس*

*دايما بيكون اعتراف جماعي حتى في مره سالت ابونا يعقوب *

*وقلتله قال ان عنا الاعتراف ده مش معمول فيه الا في حالات خاصه*

*بصراحه كنت صغيره ومفهمتش يقصد ايه بحالات خاصه*

*حتى لما روحت اليونان عرفت ان هناك الاعتراف بيكون اعتراف شخصي وخاص *

*حبيت اعترف بس طبعا مش بعرف اتكلم يوناني فمعرفتش *

*ولما بعترف الاعتراف الجماعي  قبل ما اعترف واتناول لازم اصالح اي شخص لو زعلانه مع حد واصفي نيتي وقلبي *

*وبعدها اروح عالاعتراف *


*موضوعك كتير حلو حبيبتي وللامانه نفسي كان يكون عنا هالنوع من الاعتراف لانه بيريح القلب اكتر *


*اشكرك حبيبتي على موضوعك الرائع*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

جميل الموضوع الذي طرحتيه يا راجعة للمسيح

اصلاً يجب ان نعرفما هو  سر الاعتراف ..

سر الاعتراف هو حمام للروح  كما بالماء والصابون بالحمام الجسد...
ثانياً
  لو ثوب الانسان متسخ ممكن يصنع اي شيء من غير ان 

يخاف من تتسخ ثيابه لانها بالاصل وسخة.. انما لو الثوب نظيف حتما سيتوقى اي شيء من  الممكن ان يوسخ تلك الثياب.
 
وهكذا الروح  فبعد الاعتراف تصبح نظيفة وبذلك سنتوقى ونخاف  ان نرجع للخطيئة ثانية

وكا قلتِ يا راجعة سأكون محرج لو ذهبت في اليوم التاني للأعتراف مرة ثانية

عند نفس الكاهن لذلك وجب ان نعترف عند كاهن الرعية ففيه الاستفادة الروحية النابعة  من القلب...
 
والاهم ان نعرف ماذا نفعل ونحن نتناول..
يحكى ان كاهن كان يناول ضمن قداس في الهواء الطلق صدف ان وقع الكأس من يده ..

هنا كان بالمكان كلب قريب جدا فلعق بسرعة الخمر والخبز..

فهل نستطيع ان نقول ان الكلب تناول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حتماً لاء..لاء..

فاذا يجب علينا ان نعرف ماذا نفعل ونحن نتناول والا نكون كالكلب

لا نعلم ماذا نتناول..


والرسول بولس يقول كل من يتناول جسد ودم المسيح عن غير استحاق له دينونة
موضوع مهم ورائع يا راجعة 

جزيل الشكر لطرحه..

الرب يبارك مجهودك...


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2010)

_شوفى يا راجعا ليسوع كونى انى اعترف ده يعنى انا فيا عيوب كتيير وحستها وحابب انى اتوب عنها _
_يعنى بعترف وانا كلى ضعف ومنحنى ومكسور وانا جى ارمى حمولى على المسيح_
_تخيلى نفسك شايلة شنطة تقيلة جداا عليكى ومش قادرة تمشى منها وقبلتى حد مستعد يشيلك انتى كمان بكل حملك هل ساعتها هتلعنى الظروف اللى خلتك تشيلى الشنطة ولا مين السبب؟_
_ولا هتستسمحى وتتأسفى للى قبل منك انه يشيل الشنطة عنك؟_
_اما بالنسبة للناس اللى بتفضل تحكى مع الكاهن_
_فى منهم كتيير بيحب يتكلم مع الكاهن علشان يخرج كل اللى جوه تقدرى تقولى فضفضة_
_وده مش غلط كتيير منا بيدور على حد يسمعه ويعطيه مشورة فى تعبة ومشاكلة وخصوصا لما يكون رجل دين _
_شكراا كتيير لروعة ما ترحطى _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يونيو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> كلامك صح اختى
> 
> موضعك جميل جداااااااااا مرسي ليكى
> يسوع يحافظ عليكى



*مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة اختي منال 
سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

* إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا م كل إثم " (1يوحنا 9:1) . 
اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات " (يعقوب 16:5)

فالاعتراف يجدد حياتنا ، يعيد السلام الى نفوسنا ، يعطينا التوجيهات والإرشادات اللازمة للنضال في الحياة ، الاعتراف هو البركة الحقيقية لحياتنا ، به نحصل على مغفرة خطايانا ، وبه أيضا نتقبل في داخلنا باستحقاق جسد ودم إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، علينا أن نحب الاعتراف من كل قلوبنا . لنذهب كلما استطعنا الى سر الاعتراف ، فسنرى أياما جديدة في حياتنا ، أيام سلام وفرح حقيقيين .
ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع اكثر من رااائع
يستحق احلى تقييم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل و مهم يا راجعة
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



*مرسي خالص يا ماجد

نورت التوبيك 
الرب معك​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جدااا


أشكركم جدا لطرحه


الرب يبارككم


الأعتراف يسبقه توبه وندم وممكن دموع

الأعتراف يسبقه جلسه مع النفس لترتيب ما أعترف به​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *كلامك كله صح راجعة
> 
> سر الاعتراف خطير جدا والمفروض نمارسه بعدم استهانه
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا العزيز يوحنا لمشاركتك الروعة دي وهي لا تزيد ثقل وفائدة الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بامانه انا لليوم معترفتش ولا مره اعتراف شخصي *
> 
> *يعني اني اقول خطاياي للقسيس*
> 
> ...


*حبيبة قلبي باسم الصليب
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الروعة دي
وبتمنالك انك تلاقي طريقة وتعترفي عند الكاهن اعتراف فردي هترتاحي جدا وتحسي بسلام داخلي عجيب بعدها 
نورتيني يا حبيبة قلبي​*


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2010)

*أذا كان الهدف من الاعتراف هو سرد الخطايا فأنه سوف يكون عمل مكرر بدون فائدة !!
ولكن الاعتراف يكون ببتر الخطايا من جذورها بمعنى أنه لابد أن يكون الانسان واعى أولآ بأن أى شيئ يبعد الانسان عن المسيح يكون خطية ومن هنا الاعتراف يكون على أى شيئ ترتبط به نفسى ويسبب لى بعد عن المسيح حتى لو كان شيئ فى صورته خير فالخدمة أذا كانت هى هدف وبالتالى تشغلنى عن محبة المسيح والثبات فيه تعتبر خطية ولابد من سردها مع الاب الكاهن وبالتالى يبحث الكاهن معى عن جذور الاسباب التى تبعدنى عن المسيح *
*موضوع جميل راجعة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *
> ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم اننا نتوب توبة صادقة ونعترف اعتراف ناجح ونسلك في طريق ابديتنا حتي تاتي الساعة ونسمع صوتة المملوء فرح تعالوا يا مباركي ابي
> ​*



*
انا عن نفسي لما بعترف بروح لأب اعترافي علي طول

متعودتش احاسب نفسي قبل الاعتراف

ودي مشكلتي اني اتعودت علي كده من صغري

سعات بعترف علي حاجات وبوعد ابونا مش اكررها لكن للاسف بكررها برضه

موضوع مهم جدا يا راجعا ليسوع

شكرا ليكي وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2010)

*كليمو 
مشاركتك جميلة جدا اخي العزيز 
نورتني جدا بمشاركتك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 يونيو 2010)

كلامك يااختي رجعا ليسوع حقيقي مهم 
وسر الاعتراف احد الاسرار المهمة في الكنيسة 

مرسي يااختي ربنا يباركك على طول 
مودتي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _شوفى يا راجعا ليسوع كونى انى اعترف ده يعنى انا فيا عيوب كتيير وحستها وحابب انى اتوب عنها _
> _يعنى بعترف وانا كلى ضعف ومنحنى ومكسور وانا جى ارمى حمولى على المسيح_
> _تخيلى نفسك شايلة شنطة تقيلة جداا عليكى ومش قادرة تمشى منها وقبلتى حد مستعد يشيلك انتى كمان بكل حملك هل ساعتها هتلعنى الظروف اللى خلتك تشيلى الشنطة ولا مين السبب؟_
> _ولا هتستسمحى وتتأسفى للى قبل منك انه يشيل الشنطة عنك؟_
> ...



*توني 
مشاركتك منطقية جدا ورائعة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> * إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا م كل إثم " (1يوحنا 9:1) .
> اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات " (يعقوب 16:5)
> 
> فالاعتراف يجدد حياتنا ، يعيد السلام الى نفوسنا ، يعطينا التوجيهات والإرشادات اللازمة للنضال في الحياة ، الاعتراف هو البركة الحقيقية لحياتنا ، به نحصل على مغفرة خطايانا ، وبه أيضا نتقبل في داخلنا باستحقاق جسد ودم إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، علينا أن نحب الاعتراف من كل قلوبنا . لنذهب كلما استطعنا الى سر الاعتراف ، فسنرى أياما جديدة في حياتنا ، أيام سلام وفرح حقيقيين .
> ...



*مرسي خالص لمشاركة حضرتك الجميلة جدا وللتقيم

دام لي تواصلك سيدتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدااا
> 
> 
> أشكركم جدا لطرحه
> ...



*كلامك سليم استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

*جرجس
مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك اللي زادت من فائدة واهمية الموضوع

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> انا عن نفسي لما بعترف بروح لأب اعترافي علي طول
> 
> متعودتش احاسب نفسي قبل الاعتراف
> ...



*بحيك علي صراحتك يا كوكو 

بس بجد من غير محاسبة للنفس قبل الاعتراف يبقي زي عدمة 

ربنا يعطيني انا وانت اننا  نقدم توبة حقيقية ونعترف اعتراف سليم ونحصل علي الغفران والحل من مخلصنا 

الرب معك​*


----------

